# كتب في ادارة المشاريع



## يحي الحربي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اهديكم ثلاثة كتب في ادارة المشاريع امل الاستفادة منها
1- PLANT PROJECT ENGINEERING GUIDEBOOK: For Mechanical and Civil Engineers
ويمثل الجزء الـ 5 من سلسلة CASTI GUIDEBOOK 
2 - The Project Management Life Cycle:A COMPELETE STEP BY STEP Intiating, Planning, Executing and closing a Project Successfully
3- MNANGING PROJECT IN HUMAN RESOURCES, TRAINING 
AND DEVELOPMENT


----------



## MouneerPMP (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mos (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*الكتاب الأول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم لك الشكر والتحية ..
أخى تمكنت من تنزيل الكتاب الأول فقط فهل من نصيحة ..
ولك خالص الدعاء


----------



## يحي الحربي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

mos قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى الكريم لك الشكر والتحية ..
> أخى تمكنت من تنزيل الكتاب الأول فقط فهل من نصيحة ..
> ولك خالص الدعاء


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدوا ان الحجم محدود في الموقع ولم استطيع ارفاق الملفات الثلاثة مرة واحدة
وستجد الكتابان الاخران في نفس الصفحة وبنفس العنوان
واذا لم تستطيع تحميلها فسوف ارفقها واحدا بع الاخر انشاء الله......وشكرا مع خالص الدعاء


----------



## hasan2004 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية و شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## وليد محمد حسن (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتمنياتنا بدوام التقدم والتوفيق


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا أخي الفاضل 
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو ليان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي العزيز.


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية و شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## ابو نواس (12 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا من زمان محتاج هكذا كتاب


----------



## وسام العطواني (16 أكتوبر 2007)

توجد مشكلة بعدم استطاعتي فتح الملف بعد التنزيل


----------



## mkn (17 أكتوبر 2007)

المف ما بيفتح


----------



## السكندري (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*Pm*

مجهود رائع ، شكرا لكم


----------



## بوبماند (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## heguehm (19 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى الكريم لك الشكر والتحية


----------



## زينة مدني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتب تخص موضوع project management information systems عامة وبالخص كتب او اطاريح او بحوث لموضوع project management information control systems 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Migrant_15 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس ناصر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وماقصرت


----------



## arch_hleem (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتمنياتنا بدوام التقدم والتوفيق


----------



## عبورة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ابحث عن مقترحات لرسالة الماجستير أرجوا إفادتي في هذا؟


----------



## mezohazoma (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي 
جزاك الله خيرا 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

